# Pojot Aviator Big Flight 45mm



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Just arrived today just some quick shots,




























Cheers Mal


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch Mal.I like the hands.The dial is very Sinn like.Congratulations


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great looking watch and excellent photos.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice watch, I have sold quite a few of that model myself.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Roy,

I didnt know you had them as i would have placed an order with you.

Cheers Mal.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mal,

I think Roy can get most Russian watches,if you ask


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know Mal, I did not mean anything by the remark just that it has been a popular model.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is it quartz.









I'll get me coat.
















It certainly has a clear dial. Is that a USA oiled leather it's on, Mal?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do Poljot make an Aviator quartz?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Silly me,not with 17 jewels on the dial they don't


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No they don't, I'm just an idiot.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

So am I it seems


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I said so didn't I?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Did you?told you you were always right


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Maybe not always.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Stan said:


> Is it quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan,

would you beleive its a 22mm Rubber it feels and looks quality.










Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It certainly doesn't look like rubber.









That is a suprise.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Padded rubber,nice


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mal.

Thats a nice, different looking watch. I quite like that one.

MIKE..


----------



## vic.wootton (Mar 28, 2004)

Where can I get one of these from, any in stock Roy ?


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Mal, nice looking watch. I have one myself, different model though and with steel bracelet and glassback.







It is also a very nice looking watch.

Bought it from another site though







... Roy, increase your stock


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Tux,you only have to ask Roy,if you see a particular model you want.He may be able to get it for you


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

I have done so on a few occasions but unfortunately Roy haven't been able to help me


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

vic.wootton said:


> Where can I get one of these from, any in stock Roy ?


 I can order you one, two weeks delivery at the moment.


----------

